# Black Panther



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Was it Hollywood giving the middle finger to white America? 
Was it an all black cast ment to send some kind of message to whites?

Check out this review that reads between the lines.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2018)

The right wing obsession with race continues I see.  Obama really warped you guys.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was it Hollywood giving the middle finger to white America?
> Was it an all black cast ment to send some kind of message to whites?
> 
> Check out this review that reads between the lines.


an all black cast?....you do realize that Wakanda is an African Country....and there were whites in there...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Was it Hollywood giving the middle finger to white America?
> ...


I have not seen the movie so no, I don't realize anything. I was commenting on her take on the movie not my perception of it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> The right wing obsession with race continues I see.  Obama really warped you guys.


There is always cause for celebration when the democrat plantation loses a drone.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Hmm, not what I expected the thread to be..

Say, has Disney sued Marvel yet?

Black Panther == Lion King


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hmm, not what I expected the thread to be..
> 
> Say, has Disney sued Marvel yet?
> 
> Black Panther == Lion King


the other way around....the panther has got about 30 years on the lion...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, not what I expected the thread to be..
> ...



Not the story in the movie - that was a direct rip off of the Disney flick.

EDIT: Marvel is owned by Disney, no suit will be filed....


----------



## Toro (Apr 22, 2018)

Is the movie any good?

I couldn’t give a shit one way or another.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> The right wing obsession with race continues I see.  Obama really warped you guys.


OMG...I don't think I can remember Obama speaking anywhere on anything where he didn't link it to race....the left are the first people in a room to notice skin color and to take count....you are all sick people...very sick....


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was it Hollywood giving the middle finger to white America?
> Was it an all black cast ment to send some kind of message to whites?
> 
> Check out this review that reads between the lines.




A movie set mostly in Africa has a mostly black cast? What the...?!!!!!!! How could they make such a movie without Tim Robbins and Sean Penn in blackface?


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The right wing obsession with race continues I see.  Obama really warped you guys.
> ...



OMG…just look at the message board and who is starting threads that mention race.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> OMG…just look at the message board and who is starting threads that mention race.


Yes please do...you will find it's the libs....


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



It's a bit odd to comment on someone's interpretation of a movie you haven't seen.

I wonder if this video is a bit tongue-in-cheek, as her descriptions and comparisons are sometimes pretty silly.  Of course, I've actually seen the movie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I didnt comment on the movie. I posted her thoughts and asked a rhetorical question based on HER THOUGHTS.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



How can you understand where her thoughts are coming from, and determine whether they are or are not accurate, if you have not seen the movie?  Perhaps she was being sarcastic, or she might be so wrong in her interpretation that she loses credibility, etc.  For that matter, how do you know she was "reading between the lines" if you haven't seen the movie?

You also asked your own questions about the movie.  Having not seen it, why would you ask if it was Hollywood giving the finger to white America, or meant to send a message to whites?  Is that what you think the woman in the video was saying?  That's an odd interpretation of comments which are an odd interpretation of the movie.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Because of all the hype & controversy surrounding the movie. Jesus Christ get the stick out of your ass. 
I have watched plenty of reviews and read enough synopsys to get a basic understanding of the movie.
FFS calm down.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2018)

It's not the first movie with an all black cast...in fact it's been going on for one eighty years..


----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 22, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> It's not the first movie with an all black cast...in fact it's been going on for one eighty years..


it did not have an all black cast.....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2018)

Harry Dresden said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > It's not the first movie with an all black cast...in fact it's been going on for one eighty years..
> ...


Oh those Jezabels...


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



So you weren't actually commenting on what the woman in the video said, but rather on things you've read in reviews.  Maybe you should just watch the movie and get a first hand perspective.  

By the way, the woman in the video is way off in some of her descriptions, whether intentionally or not.

I'm perfectly calm.  I don't know why you'd get an impression otherwise.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 22, 2018)

I never plan on seeing it cause I never gave a shit about the comic book hero gener..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


Maybe you should stop being an anal prick. 

I simply posted a video and your butthurt ass is all offended. I passed no judgements on the movie or her. Simply posed a video & question.

Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Toro said:


> Is the movie any good?
> 
> I couldn’t give a shit one way or another.



It's a comic book movie.

Like I said, it's the Lion King as far as plot goes. Acting is okay, special effects are good. If you like the Avengers, you'd probably like it.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



And I simply wondered why you would post a video about a movie you haven't seen, then ask questions about said movie, apparently based on reviews you have read.  I also pointed out that, having actually seen the movie, I think the video contains a number of inaccuracies and odd interpretations.

Maybe you are the one who should "FFS calm down."


----------



## Lewdog (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was it Hollywood giving the middle finger to white America?
> Was it an all black cast ment to send some kind of message to whites?
> 
> Check out this review that reads between the lines.




It's actually quite the opposite.  Without giving away the movie, it is more Martin Luther King's message than Malcolm X's.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Is the movie any good?
> ...



I'm not sure what makes the plot the same as The Lion King.  Of course, I haven't seen The Lion King in many years, but still.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...




{
_Warning: Major spoilers for *Black Panther* and *The Lion King* if you haven't seen it after 20+ years ahead._

Before I even saw *Black Panther*, I already knew that it would share similarities with *The Lion King*. I had read a spoiler about who Sterling K. Brown plays in the movie and learned that his character, N'Jobu, was the late uncle of T'Challa (Chadwick Boseman). Early on in the film, N'Jobu is murdered by his own brother (and T'Challa's father), T'Chaka (Atandwa Kani), after being accused of betraying his country by providing vibranium — a rare and valuable metal — to an untrustworthy foe named Ulysses Klaue (Andy Serkis).

N'Jobu's son, Erik "Killmonger" Stevens, played by Michael B. Jordan, returns to Wakanda as an adult to challenge T'Challa for the throne following T'Chaka's recent passing. Sound familiar? It's because this storyline is remarkably similar to the plot in Disney's *The Lion King*. In the 1994 animation, Mufasa is murdered at the hands of his own brother as well. The infamous scene where Mufasa was tossed off the cliff by Scar and into the oncoming stampede has been embedded into my memory forever. The tragic event causes Mufasa's son, Simba, to run away from Pride Rock.

In both movies, there's a bloody battle for the throne. In *The Lion King*, Simba returns years later to fight his uncle Scar for his rightful place as heir after some convincing from his childhood friend and love interest Nala. *Black Panther* follows the same script, except this time it's the villain who returns instead of the hero. Erik "Killmonger" wants a shot at the throne to avenge his father's death and fulfill N'Jobu's seemingly well-intentioned mission of liberating impoverished black people by using Wakanda's valuable resources.}

Let's Count All the Ways Black Panther and The Lion King Are Alike, Shall We?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Apr 22, 2018)

Montrovant said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...


I have been a bit off today and yesterday. Had to fire another employee who fucked up a job and I only have a week to make the appropriate repairs before they return to town. Too much stress the last few days.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I think it's a bit of a stretch, but I understand what you are talking about as far as similarities.  Thanks.


----------



## Montrovant (Apr 22, 2018)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Sorry to hear it.  I hope things settle down for you.


----------

